# pics of correct rear jacking point



## jeff330i (Feb 2, 2002)

apparently incorrect pics of the rear jacking point have been floating around. In both pf the following pics the correct jack point is circled. In the second pic the INcorrect point is arrowed. Pics taken at SCTS 8.0 and are confirmed by the notorious HACK.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

What is that part?


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

robg said:


> What is that part?


For my '01 330ci (in the pics), the ETK lists the part as a "Push Rod," part number 33 32 1 094 421. It is just forward of the rear subframe ("rear axle carrier," per BMW).


----------



## Galun (Aug 14, 2002)

Oh... oops.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Galun said:


> Oh... oops.


To be safe, carefully check your subframe mount for damage, and also get a rear alignment, if you lifted the car from the subframe mount.


----------



## Dirtboy (Apr 19, 2002)

how bout the front? :dunno: (too tired to search tonight :tsk: )


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Dirtboy said:


> how bout the front? :dunno: (too tired to search tonight :tsk: )


The picture of the front jack point from that other thread (Pics of center jacking points on my 2003 330i) are correct.

It is a well (or just the outline) in the pan just behind the opening to access the oil drain plug.

Here is the picture from that thread showing the jack point...


----------



## Dirtboy (Apr 19, 2002)

thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## 31st330i (Jan 11, 2002)

yup, that is indeed the reat jacking point. came in handy last week when I was doing my differential swap. you will need to remove the jacking point in order to get the diff out. it's held on by two large nuts and four bolts.

another interesting point to note in the below pic is the window in the heat shield that allows you to get a socket onto the driveshaft to diff inputshaft flange bolts. the little window is slightly above and to the left of the circled jack point.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

The HACK said:


> I don't have the proper terminology ...






Raffi said:


> For my '01 330ci (in the pics), the ETK lists the part as a "Push Rod," part number 33 32 1 094 421. It is just forward of the rear subframe ("rear axle carrier," per BMW).


----------



## rwebbe (Jan 20, 2002)

Raffi, I had a blowout at night, car pulled off road in sandy soil. Roadside Assistant used in car jack to remove flat, but when he went to install spare, jack had sunk in the sand to the point wheel would not slip on. Driver retreived a small floor jack from his wrecker and slipped it forward of rear right wheel and under car to raise same. Would he have used this sub frame you speak about tro raise my car? Guess I'll have to remove the rear wheel and look for myself. I have no knowledge of a sub frame but would recognize main frame I am sure. This suspension sounds flimsy, but that can't be so I hope. I am not trying to hang the wrecker guy. Alignmrnt only costs about 60 bucks here, but car tracks beautifully so I doubt if it has been hurt. Thanks.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

rwebbe said:


> Raffi, I had a blowout at night, car pulled off road in sandy soil. Roadside Assistant used in car jack to remove flat, but when he went to install spare, jack had sunk in the sand to the point wheel would not slip on. Driver retreived a small floor jack from his wrecker and slipped it forward of rear right wheel and under car to raise same. Would he have used this sub frame you speak about tro raise my car? Guess I'll have to remove the rear wheel and look for myself. I have no knowledge of a sub frame but would recognize main frame I am sure. This suspension sounds flimsy, but that can't be so I hope. I am not trying to hang the wrecker guy. Alignmrnt only costs about 60 bucks here, but car tracks beautifully so I doubt if it has been hurt. Thanks.


I wouldn't worry about it. If he used a small jack and it was forward of the right rear wheel, it couldn't possibly have reached the subframe or the middle jacking point. He probably just used the side rubber jacking point or the frame rail.


----------



## FrenchBoy (Apr 16, 2002)

31st330i said:


> yup, that is indeed the reat jacking point. came in handy last week when I was doing my differential swap. you will need to remove the jacking point in order to get the diff out. it's held on by two large nuts and four bolts.
> 
> another interesting point to note in the below pic is the window in the heat shield that allows you to get a socket onto the driveshaft to diff inputshaft flange bolts. the little window is slightly above and to the left of the circled jack point.


How sure are you about the sub-frame mount not being an adequate rear jacking point?

a few months ago, I went to an undercarriage tech session put together by the local CCA chapter and hosted at a local dealership. I seem to remember that the tech guy pointed to the sub-frame mount as the recommended rear jack point.

Thanks,

FrenchBoy


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

FrenchBoy said:


> How sure are you about the sub-frame mount not being an adequate rear jacking point?


VERY sure. If you lift the car by the subframe, you'd be putting a lot of stress on the subframe mounts and the subframe itself, as well as the entire rear suspension.


----------



## slilley (Feb 12, 2003)

I dunno...I've always jacked my 2000 323i from the rear subframe. Done it probably a hundred times, and never noticed any problems/issues. YMMV of course!

Regards,
Steve
(just another data point)


----------

